# Au Pairs



## Rubytallulah (Sep 5, 2015)

So somehow I have managed to land my dream job in my dream location, all very beautiful, however it would be really lovely to see or meet up with other au pairs or just people. Elena, the child I look after is 4 and starting school really soon so I'm slightly worried I'll miss playing barbies and singing frozen being stuck on my own all day. If anyone is interested in learning English I'd be happy to help, or just grabbing a coffee somewhere. Based in Halandri so only a 15 minute train to the centre of Athens, feel free to get in touch


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am Greek.I live in Glyfada ,Athens. Currently studying (finishing) my degree at Athens University of Business and Economics. Planning do to a Master's degree in UK next year. It would be nice to practice my English .


----------



## Rubytallulah (Sep 5, 2015)

That's great, I talk to a 4 year old all day so company is definitely needed. If you want to go for coffee or my email/Facebook just let me know.


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

We could go for a cup of coffee. I guess Syntagma square is a convenient place for both. If anyone else wants to join us he is more than welcome . I am waiting the results from the exams so i am free most of the time . I am not allowed to write my email(i need five posts at least) so give me yours


----------



## Rubytallulah (Sep 5, 2015)

Of course, everyone is more than welcome.


----------

